# Black/cherry rub through kitchen



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Posted some pics of this on facebook a while back, but went back the other day to meet the installer who was finally putting up the new crown moldings (been delay after delay with this one as we waited for the new appliances to arrive). This is the first kitchen i've had to make custom appliance panels for (refrigerator and dishwasher), and they turned out pretty sweet looking if I do say so myself! We raised the box above the refrigerator so they could install the new one, and changed the crown from a single-layer 1/4 radius to a 3 layer bullnose.

These are the before pictures:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

These are the afters (not all the crown was finished being installed when I took these)


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Incredible as always. 

Pat


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Alec,

What products did you use for the finish? MLC?

Looks Great!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! Elegant. Great work.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Now that just blows me away. Fantastic!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> What products did you use for the finish? MLC?


You bet! Clawlock, Envirovar and Rich Cherry Woodsong II.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I would like to know how to do this. I constantly see finished like this in all the upper homes, am asked how it is done.. I tell them I can tell they how their house is framed.. but don't have a clue what they have used. I want all my wood work done in this manner.

Nice job Bud!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

That looks insane! Nice work.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I didn't mean to write 2 things, guess I got a little excited lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome Alec.:notworthy:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I did a Grand piano for a client that was the black cherry rub through. The wood was completely stripped down, hit with a red alcohol dye and then dry-brushed black stain over it. 6 double coats of high gloss pre-cat and it looked fantastic. Got to do part of it again about 2 weeks later. Movers dropped it in the house entry way.

Have to say though, that is one of the nicest transformations I've seen when it comes to kitchen cabinets. Wish the pics showed more of the red coming through.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Black Beauty!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Top Canadian Work!! :thumbsup:


----------

